

Ask HN: What movies inspire you? - quizbiz

What movies get you pumped and inspire productivity?
======
pavelludiq
Movies don't inspire productivity in me. They make me lazy. They get me in
dreamland. A good book might inspire me to work. A book that inspires
productivity in me consistently is Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance.
Every time i feel stuck, i just reread the chapter on gumption traps and go on
with my work.

~~~
sandipagr
Zen and the art of motorcycle maintenance is awesome. I love Alchemist too.

~~~
scorchin
Is that "Alchemist" or "The Alchemist"? I'm trying to find it on Amazon.

------
phinze
Primer; both its content and the fact that the entire movie was made on a
budget of $6000.
<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Primer_(film)>

~~~
trafficlight
Absolutely. After I watch it, I feel like I could go out to my garage and
build anything.

And Shane Carruth is my hero. He wrote, directed, starred, editing and scored
Primer. Someday I hope to do the same.

------
fezzl
Office Space... to keep me in line and remind me that, if I don't buck up,
that's where I'll end up (having to worry about putting new cover sheets on
TPS reports to please 8 different bosses).

------
coryl
Blow, because it reminds me about the spirit of entrepreneurship and making
big things happen fast, which we all desire.

------
yankeeracer73
An oldie, nothing tech movie: Breaking Away

------
jokermatt999
There was topic on this a month and a half ago, if you're looking for more
answers.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1349566>

------
skmurphy

       The Verdict
       Apollo 13
       The Dish

------
torial
Henry V (Branagh version : to do battle w/ code)

Glory (if feeling overwhelmed but need to do the right thing)

Searching for Bobby Fisher (inspires creativity)

------
nuxi7
Contact

------
msencenb
While perhaps not inspiring of "entrepreneurial productivity" my favorite/most
inspiring movie has to be...

Rocky!

------
axod

      Back to the future
      Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory

------
jarsj
The Pursuit of Happyness

------
clark-kent
Ratatouille - The words of chef Gusteau inspires me to code.

------
ttrashh
Fight Club. The Pursuit of Happiness.

------
kevinheisler
The Thin Red Line

------
yoseph
Jerry Maguire.

------
naradaellis
Waking Life

------
hboon
Yes Man.

------
meh
gattaca

